# Brown algae&diatom



## kman129 (Oct 21, 2012)

I am havin a major issue with the two what is the cause of this, I will go ahead and list my equipment and water parameters. Equipment is a fuvel 306 canister ( not the best choice I know I am in the process of preparing a sump for it out of a 20 gallon long ) I have a corallife protein skimmer rated 65g two 750gph circulation pumps a 4 bulb t-5 light two antic blue bulbs and 2 12k daylights lighting timeline is around 10am blues on noon daylights and blues 7or 8 blues 10 moonlights not on timer so there is a lot of give and take with time. Water test PH 8.0-8.2 color kinda hard to tell but is somewhere close ammonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate 10 - 20 phosphate 0 calcium 480
Forgot its a 55gallon tank with two clowns one yellow damsel one blue damsel a sleeper gobi spearnt star cleaner shirmp x2 3 peppemints arrowcrab unknown hermits and snails


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Those new lights? Or old lights?
Numbers look good.
Flow looks good. I'd go with the age of the lights and or your tank is still new, and the Diatom Bloom isn't finished yet.


----------



## kman129 (Oct 21, 2012)

The tank is 6 months old lights brand new


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Bingo. They will go away by themselves, its almost like starting over, Diatoms will come and go. You should stay on top of the lights now, they need to be replaced about every 6-9 months.


----------



## kman129 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks what about the brown algae will it go away on its own also


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

kman129 said:


> Thanks what about the brown algae will it go away on its own also


Yup, they are one in the same.


----------

